# Flu symptoms bfp?



## Rachiie18

Hey ladies
Wondered has any had flu symptoms before their :bfp: ? Im feeling really flu-y today fever, achying everywhere, fatigue, headache, sore throat, stuffy nose...just wondered if anyone had this before they got their positive?
Much love and baby dust to all :) :dust: xxx


----------



## kimberley3

im feeling the same bar the snuffy nose maybe its our time :)


----------



## Rachiie18

aw fingerscrossed lovely!! so much babydust coming your way!! :dust: xx


----------



## MagicalLeigh

Yes I've been feeling like that since yesterday.


----------



## Rachiie18

Let me know if your girls get your :bfp: we may be onto something lol!! :dust: xxx


----------



## kimberley3

we should see what happens :D i have also had low dull achey pains really low which have been since suspected ovulation 2nd and 3rd oct. and this is what i had with my last pregancy. so maybe this is our month :D when you all testing x


----------



## Rachiie18

Tested today and got a bfn :( going to wait till Friday now to test again! Hows you lovely ladies doing? xx


----------



## lilbecksxx

Hope you don't mind me joining in :)

I'm 5dpo and have been having flu symptoms! I have had cramping since 3dpo, and feeling gassy. Last night, my whole body just ached like flu & this morning I woke up with a sore throat!

Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Rachiie18

Helloo lilbecksxx :) ive got the worst throat this morning its like i cant open my mouth (mind you at least OH isnt getting all the baby talk lol!) had some dull aches and butterfly like feelings in my sides but nothing else :/
Good luck lovely!! :dust: xxx


----------



## BugBugsMommy

I've been achy and flu-like since last week. AF is due Friday, and I woke up too early and p'd without thinking to poas this morning...yeah...I had to go that badly. Soooo...somewhere around 9am-ish CST I'll test again. If I get a BFP today (or any other day during this cycle lol) I'll let you all know. :)


----------



## Rachiie18

hello bugbugsMommy :D aw ive done that loads before half way through pee'ing im nearly kicking myself lol!! Let us know what that wee stick says!! :D so much babydust to yoou :dust: xxx


----------



## BugBugsMommy

Still BFN :) I'm not too worried, though. I have a slightly shorter (12 day) luteal phase and a 26-27 day cycle, so the box so many days til doesn't work the same for me. >< 11 dpo and negative. I'll try again Friday or Saturday. Still no sign of AF. I should've started cramping last week.


----------



## MagicalLeigh

Rachiie18 said:


> Tested today and got a bfn :( going to wait till Friday now to test again! Hows you lovely ladies doing? xx

How many dpo are you?


----------



## star7474

Hi,

Im feeling exactly the same, had cold like symptoms since thursday then come sat ive been literally bed ridden i cannot do anything as i feel so tired, ive only got a runny nose and feel achy =0( 

Ive literally had to have time off work as i feel so exhausted, my boobs feel as if there gonna fall off they hurt so much and my taste buds have dissapeared.

if this is flu its very strange! my OH is trying to get me to take a test but im gonna wait till AF is due this time!

Good luck girlies x


----------



## kimberley3

evening ladies. im not sure where i am atm i think i ovulated sunday/monday 2nd 3rd. but cant be 100% the lh strip said so lol. had cramping pretty much since then backache and very sore throat and aching since yesterday and tmi but very wet... lol creamy milky like tho!. maybe they is just a cold goign round and we have that lol or we are prggers :D


----------



## kimberley3

i wont be testing till monday i think


----------



## BugBugsMommy

Got my BFP, so I suppose I can say yes, I have had flu symptoms and gotten one. xD


----------



## MagicalLeigh

Congrats!!!


----------



## Butterfly89

Congrats! I have the same and NO ONE around me is sick! It's really weird. I'm just stuffy, and at night have a realllly sore throat, but during the day it hardly bugs me. And stomach cramps like very mild period cramps. And sore bb's. And stabby feelings in my left nip TMI lol. And exhausted, and SO moody which is unlike me.


----------



## BugBugsMommy

Thanks! And my friends were like, "We already knew when you said you were still sick this morning." I thought about it and was like...darn...they're right, haha. I've had this going on almost two weeks. I barely EVER get sick, much less in warm weather, and for two weeks. Um, I can list my symptoms. Hopefully they're be of some help.

1-4 DPO Not counting... post-O symptoms :)
5 DPO - Headache ALL Day, feels like someone is squeezing my head; exhausted; sick...
6 DPO - still sick, light cramping that only lasts for a few minutes at a time, creamy cm
7 DPO - sick...feel like the walking dead...
8 DPO - "zing" kind of feeling around left ovary/uterus side, creamy cm
9 DPO - BFN - bbs tender, a little tired, headache, stomach feels like a bottomless pit, light backache, dry cm
10 DPO - BFN - bbs a little tender, dull aches around uterus region, dry cm
11 DPO - BFN - bbs hurt, really bad backache, dry cm
12 DPO - backache, bloated, fatigue, bbs hurt, creamy cm 
13 DPO - Headache, lots of creamy cm; morning BFN...until I checked again like a crazed woman and saw a faint line...tested again in the evening with barely held pee (tmi, I know..but I have to go every 30 minutes!) BFP!

From 5 dpo onwards I had to pee all the freaking time..but this is a pms symptom for me, so I didn't think much of it. Also got these pinchy/pully/stabby feelings on my sides and in the direct center of my stomach; sometimes it felt like a cord was attached to my bellybutton and someone was tugging on it. HTH!


----------



## Rachiie18

CONGRATULATIONS HUNNY!!! :happydance: sending so much sticky dust to yoooou :dust: im so happy you got your :bfp: i hope i get mine soon :/ plan on testing tomorrow :D still feeling flu-y but went to the doctors and have tonselitus however that doesnt explain the being sick so we shall seeeee :) Hoping i get to see them two pink lines very shortly :D 
So happy for you lovely :cloud9: have a very happy and healthy nine months :D xxx


----------



## kimberley3

yay congrats hopefully some more soon would be good :)


----------



## taterz

not this week, but the week before (basically the week between ovulation and what would be "implantation") I was sick as a dog. Even though my husband, who always catches my flu, didn't get sick--it might just be the flu. lol.

Who knows. I'm still a little stuffy today, and I'm late, so. hey. here's hopin.


----------



## BugBugsMommy

Thank you :) and got my fx for you, taterz. Sounds hopeful! That's another thing...hubs has been all in my face and not so much as a sniffle...


----------



## kimberley3

my oh got my cold lol


----------



## AliBiz

star7474 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im feeling exactly the same, had cold like symptoms since thursday then come sat ive been literally bed ridden i cannot do anything as i feel so tired, ive only got a runny nose and feel achy =0(
> 
> Ive literally had to have time off work as i feel so exhausted, my boobs feel as if there gonna fall off they hurt so much and my taste buds have dissapeared.
> 
> if this is flu its very strange! my OH is trying to get me to take a test but im gonna wait till AF is due this time!
> 
> Good luck girlies x

I had everyone of those symptoms last cycle, had to stay in bed, and taste buds vanished, couldn't stomach my fav foods and drinks, I was convinced this was it...but it turns out I just had this years flu :nope:


----------



## luckyno.3

I felt like that last month and really thought that was it, but got af. This month I feel much the same, with the added cookie cravings and tiredness while exercising. I took a test a bit ago, but forgot (I was on the phone) and when I remember about 10 minutes too late, there is a line. So it's a tentative BFP. :)


----------



## BugBugsMommy

It'd be nice if I had an actual food craving to contribute to some of the foodie posts. Sadly I don't crave anything...my taste buds don't discriminate...so long as it's edible, we're happy >_<


----------



## luckyno.3

The cookie cravings were weird for me because I've been eating healthy mostly all year and have lost 60 pounds. I had almost no cravings the whole time. I just did another test and it was my BFP! With my first child, I craved fried chicken, even though I was a vegetarian at the time. With the second I craved raw steak (but managed not to eat any.) Both my kids are boys. Does the sugar craving maybe mean girl? :)


----------



## BugBugsMommy

Yay, congratulations!!!! And no clue, lol. I didn't crave sugar when I had my DD. She wanted spicy food, it seemed...and I was a huge wimp at the time, spicy did NOT get eaten by me, and yet I was eating flamin' hot cheetos and stuff.


----------



## Rachiie18

Aww im so happy for you both!! this makes me want to go buy a test even more! :D we'd all be due literally the same time...would be lovely :cloud9: Im dreaming a bit too much about babies at the minute lol im starting to think i defo am preggers and havent even had a positive test yet lol!
Again congratulations lovelies :) xx


----------



## BugBugsMommy

I hope you are, Rachiie18!!!! Sending tons of :dust: your way! C'mon :bfp:~! >_<


----------



## MagicalLeigh

Rachiie18 said:


> Aww im so happy for you both!! this makes me want to go buy a test even more! :D we'd all be due literally the same time...would be lovely :cloud9: Im dreaming a bit too much about babies at the minute lol im starting to think i defo am preggers and havent even had a positive test yet lol!
> Again congratulations lovelies :) xx

That would be so fun! lol I am the same .. I keep thinking I am pregnant and then I realize I haven't even had a pos test yet! Last night at dinner hubby tried telling the kids even, I had to stop him lol.


----------



## kimberley3

im not aloud to test till later as oh being a flu face!


----------



## jess1983

lJust wanted to let you guys know that I had flu symtoms starting at 2dpo I had swollen lymph nodes a sore throat so bad that I went to the doc thinking it was strep and a stuffy nose I got my bfp yesterday at 9dpo


----------



## kimberley3

Tested got b
Fn :(


----------



## Sizzles

Think I ov'ed on Wednesday (well FF thinks so; I'm not so sure as ov was slightly weird this month - may have ov'ed a second time). On Friday night I had a slight headache and sore throat which developed over night into MAJOR headache and the worst sore throat ever! I went on to be shivery and feverish and quite achy. Sunday morning I had a temp of 38 degrees, which apparently is officially a fever (my thermometer actually bleeped like mad at me!) Flu like symptoms continued and we had to change our Sunday plans (OH went out; I stayed on the sofa). So basically I've spent the weekend in my PJs sleeping or watching old films. Temp has come back down today and I think I'm beginning to feel better. Just wondered whether any of you with flu symptoms also had a raging temperature. I have the weirdest spike on my chart 37.2 up to 38 down to 36.7. I know this spike is NOT a pg symptom, but am hoping that the flu-ey symptoms may some how be related.


----------



## InHisHands

I had a sore throat and HAVE more mucus than i know what to do with .... i got my BFP this morning.


----------



## july_girl

I've been exactly the same!, i've been really ill. At work I was getting quite tired and sick quite quickly but tbh I think i've just caught something. Booo :(


----------



## Kantele

Well, I was actually happy to find this thread and see so many BFPs here as well. I have been battling with this cold since Saturday and I feel like it's draining all my energy. 
I am 10DPO now ... AF due next tuesday.

Some other symptoms I have had (not sure if they are just cold related though)

Slightly sore nipples
Loss of energy
Graving for pretty much anything you can eat (I actually told my boyfriend one morning when I was starving and giving food to our kittens, that their food smelled yummy! :haha: He looked at me very weird for some reason...... 
Today had some weird feeling in my stomache, maybe a bit like when you are really gassy but not quite. 
Oh and did I say STUFFY NOSE and TERRIBLE COUGH that won't go away...

SO, lets hope this cold actually just means there is a little one trying to get comfy inside me and not just a nasty common cold... Because if it is just a cold... it better leave me soon or I will become very grumpy :growlmad:


----------



## nikkchikk

A few days before I got a BFP (at 15DPO) I was shopping and felt extremely dizzy, nauseated,tired, and my pulse was racing.


----------



## july_girl

Kantele said:


> Well, I was actually happy to find this thread and see so many BFPs here as well. I have been battling with this cold since Saturday and I feel like it's draining all my energy.
> I am 10DPO now ... AF due next tuesday.
> 
> Some other symptoms I have had (not sure if they are just cold related though)
> 
> Slightly sore nipples
> Loss of energy
> Graving for pretty much anything you can eat (I actually told my boyfriend one morning when I was starving and giving food to our kittens, that their food smelled yummy! :haha: He looked at me very weird for some reason......
> Today had some weird feeling in my stomache, maybe a bit like when you are really gassy but not quite.
> Oh and did I say STUFFY NOSE and TERRIBLE COUGH that won't go away...
> 
> SO, lets hope this cold actually just means there is a little one trying to get comfy inside me and not just a nasty common cold... Because if it is just a cold... it better leave me soon or I will become very grumpy :growlmad:

OMG This is me! (except the cat bit... I don't have a cat :haha:). I'm 10 dpo to and i'm also really bloated!. I'm never full lately so i'm eating a lot which is probably making me bloat. Even so, i'm not eating massive meals all the time. We'll just have to wait and see. Now, time for more food....


----------



## Kantele

july_girl said:


> Kantele said:
> 
> 
> Well, I was actually happy to find this thread and see so many BFPs here as well. I have been battling with this cold since Saturday and I feel like it's draining all my energy.
> I am 10DPO now ... AF due next tuesday.
> 
> Some other symptoms I have had (not sure if they are just cold related though)
> 
> Slightly sore nipples
> Loss of energy
> Graving for pretty much anything you can eat (I actually told my boyfriend one morning when I was starving and giving food to our kittens, that their food smelled yummy! :haha: He looked at me very weird for some reason......
> Today had some weird feeling in my stomache, maybe a bit like when you are really gassy but not quite.
> Oh and did I say STUFFY NOSE and TERRIBLE COUGH that won't go away...
> 
> SO, lets hope this cold actually just means there is a little one trying to get comfy inside me and not just a nasty common cold... Because if it is just a cold... it better leave me soon or I will become very grumpy :growlmad:
> 
> OMG This is me! (except the cat bit... I don't have a cat :haha:). I'm 10 dpo to and i'm also really bloated!. I'm never full lately so i'm eating a lot which is probably making me bloat. Even so, i'm not eating massive meals all the time. We'll just have to wait and see. Now, time for more food....Click to expand...

Lol, I know right... I have been eating chocolate... which I seriously never eat, but now I HAVE to have it lol (Everyone, hide the cookiejar!!)


----------

